# Parts needed to complete my BSA Parabike, please check your stash...



## BicycleBill (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking for a correct brakeset to help complete my BSA parabike. I need calipers, levers, and cables, but even partial parts would be greatly appreciated. I can also use war grade tires and grips. I would love to find a crankset with the retracting pedals as well. Thanks in advance to all you great CABE followers. BicycleBill


----------



## leo healy (Sep 14, 2013)

*possible parts source.*

Hi Bicycle Bill

    not sure where you are based but on   www.milweb.net there is a guy in the classified adds under military motorcycles+bicycles , about No3 add down a Stuart Bray ,he seems to have what you need . under rare spares
  stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk.


    regards leo


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi @BicycleBill 

Sorry, I appreciate this post is 9 years old. (-:

I'm currently collating all the BSA parabikes I can find, trying to record survivors, and when production changes occurred. (See the Military Bikes thread).

Would it be possible to know the R serial number on the rear dropout of yours? If you have some other pictures, that would be good too.

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

